# fruit flies! Help!...



## desana (May 1, 2008)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can help is it better to culture fruit flies in light or dark rooms or does it make any difference?..... :huh: thanks!


----------



## titus (May 1, 2008)

It really doesn't matter. The temps are the thing to watch, high temps are good but any thing over 28C will leave most the males infertile.


----------



## desana (May 1, 2008)

Cheers...


----------



## Moosashi (May 1, 2008)

I would think if the room was too dark most of the time, like a dark closet then it would encourage mold growth in the culture but I dunno. Light seems to inhibit the growth of mold, at least for a few weeks in most cases.


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2008)

No difference. Just keep them in a regular room.


----------



## mantis shadow (May 1, 2008)

only thing ive noticed with the light or dark is that the wrigglers dont climb as high up the sides of the container if kept near a light source.

might just be me, but there we go.


----------

